# Polish Neck Issue



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Found my polish like this this afternoon. It looks pretty bad. ): No one else has any injuries.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would blukote it so no one pics on it.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Ouch  maybe separate her for a few days to allow her to heal?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I may do that. She's acting normal, but I don't want her to get worse. I wish I knew what happened.

Edit: And I did put blue kote on her.


----------

